# Fa caldo



## FataIgnorante (6 Luglio 2015)

fa caldo


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> fa caldo


davero Fata? non me n ero accorta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sabato ore 12.00 sono scappata persino dal mare, era insostenibile..


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Stamattina avrei potuto concorrere in scioltezza per Miss Pigiama bagnato...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Stamattina avrei potuto concorrere in scioltezza per Miss Pigiama bagnato...:unhappy:



Bagnato per il caldo?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bagnato per il caldo?


Eh sì!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stamattina avrei potuto concorrere in scioltezza per Miss Pigiama bagnato...:unhappy:


sto stramaledicendo i capelli  e la mia geniale idea di mettere le extension a giugno....

un applauso per me proprio :applauso:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sto stramaledicendo i capelli  e la mia geniale idea di mettere le extension a giugno....
> 
> un applauso per me proprio :applauso:


Te sei fuori!
Io mi sono rasata di nuovo...ma cazzo crescono alla velocità della luce...:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stamattina avrei potuto concorrere in scioltezza per Miss Pigiama bagnato...:unhappy:


se metti il pigiama a luglio a Bologna, ti meriti di crepare dal caldo.

più Pinguino per tutti


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se metti il pigiama a luglio a Bologna, ti meriti di crepare dal caldo.
> 
> più Pinguino per tutti


Vabbè, dico pigiama, ma è una vestaglietta!!


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sto stramaledicendo i capelli  e la mia geniale idea di mettere le extension a giugno....
> 
> un applauso per me proprio :applauso:


in effetti...io non ho questo problema, purtroppo 
comunque ieri con 41°, invece di una giornata in piscina, m'e' toccato il Fidenza Village :matto:


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, dico pigiama, ma è una vestaglietta!!


ma che vestaglietta,chè qui c'è levarsi anche la pelle....ci vuole il Pinguino anche solo per deumidificare


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

ormai sono organizzato... in ufficio almeno a temperatura si sta bene, dopo quando non vado al mare sto in terrazza, costume e doccia con la pompa, poi sdraio con libro sotto l'ombrellone :singleeye: la notte condizionatore.


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che vestaglietta,chè qui c'è levarsi anche la pelle....ci vuole il Pinguino anche solo per deumidificare


E lo so, ma non uso girare gnuda per casa! 
Non ho manco il pinguino...
Aiuto.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E lo so, ma non uso girare gnuda per casa!
> Non ho manco il pinguino...
> Aiuto.


Svalbard unica soluzione fino a settembre


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E lo so, ma non uso girare gnuda per casa!
> *Non ho manco il pinguino...*
> Aiuto.


male, fatti subito un pinguino


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> male, fatti subito un pinguino


io nemmeno ce l'ho... abbiamo il ventilatore a soffitto... 

però... ho convinto il mio uomo a comprare la piscina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: da questo week end aR mare je posso pure fa ciaone proprio :up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io nemmeno ce l'ho... abbiamo il ventilatore a soffitto...
> 
> però... ho convinto il mio uomo a comprare la piscina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *da questo week end aR mare je posso pure fa ciaone *proprio :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
alla faccia del regaluccio ahò :up:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> male, fatti subito un pinguino


Me ne faccio di cose eh...ma il pinguino l'ho sempre visto come una perversione!! 
Sudare fa bene alla fine...credo...spero...vabbè, mi autoconvinco!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> io nemmeno ce l'ho... abbiamo il ventilatore a soffitto...
> 
> però... ho convinto il mio uomo a comprare la piscina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: da questo week end aR mare je posso pure fa ciaone proprio :up:



Se sai la gente che s'ammazza de pippe alla finestra...ma lassa perdè...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> alla faccia del regaluccio ahò :up:


regalo per tutti e due dai :up: e pure per gli amici che già c'abbiamo la fila..

mi manca solo il mobile bar per preparare i mojito poi sto a posto! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se sai la gente che s'ammazza de pippe alla finestra...ma lassa perdè...:rotfl::rotfl:


ho ancora l'abitudine di fare il bagno in costume :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*See*



banshee ha detto:


> regalo per tutti e due dai :up: e pure per gli amici che già c'abbiamo la fila..
> 
> mi manca solo il mobile bar per preparare i mojito poi sto a posto! :rotfl:



Seee evitaaa


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Me ne faccio di cose eh...ma il pinguino l'ho sempre visto come una perversione!!*
> Sudare fa bene alla fine...credo...spero...vabbè, mi autoconvinco!


vero, poi ha quello sgradevole fiato di pesce


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ho ancora l'abitudine di fare il bagno in costume :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



uguale.....tutti cor cazzo appoggiato al davanzale...non va in ferie nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> regalo per tutti e due dai :up: e pure per gli amici che già c'abbiamo la fila..
> 
> mi manca solo il mobile bar per preparare i mojito poi sto a posto! :rotfl:


ma avete un bel giardino allora


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma avete un bel giardino allora


sì, ha un bel giardino, pavimentato però.... piano terra pavimentato.. comunque siamo dentro Roma  parecchio dentro quindi niente prato..

ma va pure bene, con una spazzata sta a posto :up:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> uguale.....tutti cor cazzo appoggiato al davanzale...non va in ferie nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl:


seeeee vabbè, esagerato dai


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, ha un bel giardino, pavimentato però.... piano terra pavimentato.. comunque siamo dentro Roma  parecchio dentro quindi niente prato..
> 
> ma va pure bene, con una spazzata sta a posto :up:


ma che piscina mettete?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma che piscina mettete?



Quella antischizzo...con l'ombrellone....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quella antischizzo...con l'ombrellone....


bel modello


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che piscina mettete?


una fuori terra ovviamente, non grandissima...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, poi ha quello sgradevole fiato di pesce


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Pinguino puzzoso!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quella antischizzo...con l'ombrellone....





Nobody ha detto:


> bel modello


scemini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> una fuori terra ovviamente, non grandissima...


avevo pensato di metterne una così in terrazza, poi ho rinunciato... non mi fido del solaio, non vorrei piombare nel soggiorno di quello di sotto :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stamattina avrei potuto concorrere in scioltezza per Miss Pigiama bagnato...:unhappy:


Ma dormi in pigiama ?  io in inverno con t shirt maniche corte , estate slip ...stop


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sto stramaledicendo i capelli  e la mia geniale idea di mettere le extension a giugno....
> 
> un applauso per me proprio :applauso:


Chignon


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dormi in pigiama ?  io in inverno con t shirt maniche corte , estate slip ...stop


Hai capito.....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito.....


Io sento caldo pure a 5 gradi, pensa ora come sto messa, fortuna casa mia è piuttosto fresca


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dormi in pigiama ?  io in inverno con t shirt maniche corte , estate slip ...stop


Non è un pigiama! Una vestaglietta leggera!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sento caldo pure a 5 gradi, pensa ora come sto messa, fortuna casa mia è piuttosto fresca



Io dormo nudo e a bandiera.se tira un po' di vento mi giro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dormi in pigiama ?  io in inverno con t shirt maniche corte , estate slip ...stop


ma moglie stanotte aveva pure la copertina...le ho sempre detto che non e' normale...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dormo nudo e a bandiera.se tira un po' di vento mi giro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma moglie stanotte aveva pure la copertina...le ho sempre detto che non e' normale...


In estate la copertina ? :singleeye: aaaghhhhhhh


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sento caldo pure a 5 gradi, pensa ora come sto messa, fortuna casa mia è piuttosto fresca


io ho sempre freddo, sempre  dormo con il piumino n. 5 di ikea ma questa estate sta mettendo alla dura prova anche me...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si...purtroppo a pancia sotto non posso dormire...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chignon


sempre! con tutti questi capelli poi è fantastico...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...purtroppo a pancia sotto non posso dormire...


Anvedi come ho scelto bene il marito :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...purtroppo a pancia sotto non posso dormire...


noi femmine abbiamo il tuo stesso problema ma per altri motivi... so problemi..


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anvedi come ho scelto bene il marito :rotfl:



Convinta tu....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sempre! con tutti questi capelli poi è fantastico...


Anche io :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> noi femmine abbiamo il tuo stesso problema ma per altri motivi... so problemi..



Il mio si...e pure grosso come problema....


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anvedi come ho scelto bene il marito :rotfl:





banshee ha detto:


> noi femmine abbiamo il tuo stesso problema ma per altri motivi... so problemi..


io invece ho scelto bene la moglie, a quanto pare...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io invece ho scelto bene la moglie, a quanto pare...


è un problema comune a tutte le donne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io invece ho scelto bene la moglie, a quanto pare...


Eh si, ma pure  oscuro


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio si...e pure grosso come problema....


mannaggia clà, deve esse veramente dura... hai tutto il mio appoggio morale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si, ma pure  oscuro


Sicuro,an che se non ci stai mai...


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è un problema comune a tutte le donne


si, ma penso diventi 'problema' solo oltre certe dimensioni...o no?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> mannaggia clà, deve esse veramente dura... hai tutto il mio appoggio morale...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ce faccio cazzi....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro,an che se non ci stai mai...


So una donna impegnata


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> So una donna impegnata



E vabbè...non si può avere tutto....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ce faccio cazzi....:rotfl:


ah grazie, questa me la segno, poi famo i conti.

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ah grazie, questa me la segno, poi famo i conti.
> 
> :carneval:


Ma non ho capito io ho quasi un dramma e tu m'appoggi moralmente...e grazie...e quindi?datemi altro....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma penso diventi 'problema' solo oltre certe dimensioni...o no?


ma no, non solo per le oversize, anche dalla media in poi 

certo se sei "qual è la schiena" no :carneval:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito io ho quasi un dramma e tu m'appoggi moralmente...e grazie...e quindi?datemi altro....:rotfl:


sì sì buttala in caciara, hai detto che del mio sostegno te ne fai cavoli, sono molto offesa!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> sì sì buttala in caciara, hai detto che del mio sostegno te ne fai cavoli, sono molto offesa!


Sostienimi pure fisicamente...allora.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sostienimi pure fisicamente...allora.


tipo "areggime che m'areggo?" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> tipo "areggime che m'areggo?" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ecco areggetemelo....


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco areggetemelo....


addirittura al plurale?  eh la madò

signora oscura ma lei che dice di questo problema di suo marito? si trova la mattina senza lenzuolino? :rotfl: fa tipo vela? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> addirittura al plurale?  eh la madò
> 
> signora oscura ma lei che dice di questo problema di suo marito? si trova la mattina senza lenzuolino? :rotfl: fa tipo vela? :rotfl::rotfl:


Se tira vento spicco il volo...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> addirittura al plurale?  eh la madò
> 
> signora oscura ma lei che dice di questo problema di suo marito? si trova la mattina senza lenzuolino? :rotfl: fa tipo vela? :rotfl::rotfl:


Si va meravigliosamente direi :rotfl: Ogni tanto tocca legarla che è indomabile, però ... Bene così :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tira vento spicco il volo...


Allora a Trieste non ci andiamo se no ti ritrovo in Croazia :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si va meravigliosamente direi :rotfl: Ogni tanto tocca legarla che è indomabile, però ... Bene così :rotfl:



oddio m'è venuto in mente Fantozzi e Filini in barca col capo, con Barambani che gli fa "fantocci, cazzi quella gomena" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio m'è venuto in mente Fantozzi e Filini in barca col capo, con Barambani che gli fa "fantocci, cazzi quella gomena" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eehh più o meno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Maledetta me!!!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maledetta me!!!!



che hai fatto??


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maledetta me!!!!


che c'e'?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che hai fatto??


Ho avuto la spendida idea di attraversare un ponte completamente al sole a piedi...:unhappy:
Tanto che ci vuole? Sono pochi passi!!!
Stigrancazzi (per intero!!)...sto letteralmente grondando acqua!!! :unhappy:
Ma manco dopo 2 ore di palestra!!! Vacca boia!!!
Ho già bevuto 2 litri d'acqua da stamattina, a sera non ci arrivo se continuo così...
Tra l'altro rischio coliche renali, porca puttana...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maledetta me!!!!


What's happen?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho avuto la spendida idea di attraversare un ponte completamente al sole a piedi...:unhappy:
> Tanto che ci vuole? Sono pochi passi!!!
> Stigrancazzi (per intero!!)...sto letteralmente grondando acqua!!! :unhappy:
> Ma manco dopo 2 ore di palestra!!! Vacca boia!!!
> ...


evita di metterti subito troppo al freddo, bevi lentamente e non ti incazzare che e' peggio


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> evita di metterti subito troppo al freddo, bevi lentamente e non ti incazzare che e' peggio


No no, decompressione in casa...all'ombra...niente freddo!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho avuto la spendida idea di attraversare un ponte completamente al sole a piedi...:unhappy:
> Tanto che ci vuole? Sono pochi passi!!!
> Stigrancazzi (per intero!!)...sto letteralmente grondando acqua!!! :unhappy:
> Ma manco dopo 2 ore di palestra!!! Vacca boia!!!
> ...


eh no cavolo stai attenta :scared: non c'è da scherzarci con questo caldo..


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, decompressione in casa...all'ombra...niente freddo!!


:up:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh no cavolo stai attenta :scared: non c'è da scherzarci con questo caldo..


Ma davvero parlo di 500 metri eh...ho solo lasciato la macchina dal meccanico e non c'avevo voglia di fare il biglietto per fare una fermata d'autobus...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma davvero parlo di 500 metri eh...ho solo lasciato la macchina dal meccanico e non c'avevo voglia di fare il biglietto per fare una fermata d'autobus...:unhappy:


lo so, io ho fatto 600 mt per andare a mensa stavo crepando... calcola noi ritorniamo alle 14.00 quindi immagina...

ho bagnato i capelli prima di uscire


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so, io ho fatto 600 mt per andare a mensa stavo crepando... calcola noi ritorniamo alle 14.00 quindi immagina...
> 
> ho bagnato i capelli prima di uscire


Voglio morire...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma davvero parlo di 500 metri eh...ho solo lasciato la macchina dal meccanico e non c'avevo voglia di fare il biglietto per fare una fermata d'autobus...:unhappy:


Da me oggi si veleggia sui 36/37 gradi :singleeye::sonar:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho bagnato i capelli prima di uscire


Non capisco; ho provato, ma non funziona...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da me oggi si veleggia sui 36/37 gradi :singleeye::sonar:


Anche qui...e dicono che il peggio debba arrivare...

PERPLESSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANDAMI ALLE SVALBARD!!!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio morire...


dicono fino a mercoledì, poi dovremmo tornare a temperature più nella norma...

in alternativa, tutti in piscina da me :mexican: Mr Nob ci fa i cocktail che lo immagino pratico...

Mastro Oscuro ha detto che provvede all'ombrellone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da me oggi si veleggia sui 36/37 gradi :singleeye::sonar:


pure di piu', qui...se penso che tra un'oretta devo mettermi giacca, casco e guanti mi viene  male...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dicono fino a mercoledì, poi dovremmo tornare a temperature più nella norma...
> 
> in alternativa, tutti in piscina da me :mexican: Mr Nob ci fa i cocktail che lo immagino pratico...
> 
> Mastro Oscuro ha detto che provvede all'ombrellone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscuro mi sa che provvede a schizzarci...altro che ombrellone e ombrellone!!! 
Bene, bravo!!! C'è bisogno di liquidi!!! E poi sedute all'ombra del suo sifone!!! 
Bannatemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche qui...e dicono che il peggio debba arrivare...
> 
> PERPLESSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANDAMI ALLE SVALBARD!!!!


Le vituperate Svalbard  Sta a vedere che tocca pagarci il viaggio. :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro mi sa che provvede a schizzarci...altro che ombrellone e ombrellone!!!
> Bene, bravo!!! C'è bisogno di liquidi!!! E poi sedute all'ombra del suo sifone!!!
> Bannatemi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

è il colpo di calore :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le vituperate Svalbard  Sta a vedere che tocca pagarci il viaggio. :rotfl:


Io purtroppo soffro il caldo in maniera pesante...
Stavo anche valutando il Brennero per quest'estate, ma mi sa che mi va fatta buca...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> è il colpo di calore :singleeye:


Avuto una volta, bruttissimo!!! :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avuto una volta, bruttissimo!!! :unhappy:


davvero?  io l'ho scritto per ridere...

non voglio nemmeno immaginare..

comunque qui non si capisce una ceps, dicono che perdurerà per tutto luglio... cioè moriamo :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho avuto la spendida idea di attraversare un ponte completamente al sole a piedi...:unhappy:
> Tanto che ci vuole? Sono pochi passi!!!
> Stigrancazzi (per intero!!)...sto letteralmente grondando acqua!!! :unhappy:
> Ma manco dopo 2 ore di palestra!!! Vacca boia!!!
> ...


non dirmi... quel ponte...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero?  io l'ho scritto per ridere...
> 
> non voglio nemmeno immaginare..
> 
> comunque qui non si capisce una ceps, dicono che perdurerà per tutto luglio... cioè moriamo :singleeye:


E' successo pochi anni fa.
Gita in barca Trapani-Marettimo-Trapani. Io che faccio la splendida sul ponte perchè "tanto sono abbronzata, :ar: "
Il mio moroso che mi dice "copriti, mettiti un cappellino, stai al chiuso"
Io che gli dico di non rompermi le balle.
Gita conclusa alle 18, scendiamo dal traghetto, io che sento che bene bene non sto.
Arriviamo a casa, mi siedo e comincio a dondolare manco stessi ancora in acqua.
Gli dico che ho sonno e me ne vado a letto.
Comincio a delirare e a dire frasi sconnesse.
Mi misura la febbre 42 gradi, non sudavo minimamente, il caldo era tutto dentro.
Corre in farmacia per chiedere che diamine fare.
Torna a casa che io deliro ancora e mi ricopre di ghiaccio, collo, ascelle e inguine.
Profondo fastidio per il ghiaccio sotto le ascelle. 

Non faccio più gitarelle cretine in barca in agosto in Sicilia...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non dirmi... quel ponte...


Quel ponte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel ponte...


Ma tu hai rischiato la vita. Io ho fatto un salto alla coop e sembravo gatto silvestro, rasente i muri. Quel ponte a piedi è tipo traversata del sahara. Avevi un cammello?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tu hai rischiato la vita. Io ho fatto un salto alla coop e *sembravo gatto silvestro*, rasente i muri. Quel ponte a piedi è tipo traversata del sahara. Avevi un cammello?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E c'ho il meccanico dall'altra parte, dovevo pur tornare...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' successo pochi anni fa.
> Gita in barca Trapani-Marettimo-Trapani. Io che faccio la splendida sul ponte perchè "tanto sono abbronzata, :ar: "
> Il mio moroso che mi dice "copriti, mettiti un cappellino, stai al chiuso"
> Io che gli dico di non rompermi le balle.
> ...


mamma mia :unhappy: 

pericoloso cavolo, febbre a 42.... con il ghiaccio hai sfebbrato? ma sei svenuta?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mamma mia :unhappy:
> 
> pericoloso cavolo, febbre a 42.... con il ghiaccio hai sfebbrato? ma sei svenuta?


Sì, col ghiaccio la temperatura è scesa. 
In effetti è una cosa brutta brutta brutta, non avevo mai delirato per la febbre in vita mia...
Non sono svenuta, ma non so come ho fatto, la cosa divertente è che all'inizio mi era presa la ridarola.
"guarda come dondolo :rotfl:, guarda come dondoloooo" :facepalm: perchè proprio anche da seduta andavo avanti e indietro come se fossi ancora in barca! 
Stronzate simili non ne faccio più, ma davvero non mi sarei mai aspettata una roba simile...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, col ghiaccio la temperatura è scesa.
> In effetti è una cosa brutta brutta brutta, non avevo mai delirato per la febbre in vita mia...
> Non sono svenuta, ma non so come ho fatto, la cosa divertente è che all'inizio mi era presa la ridarola.
> "guarda come dondolo :rotfl:, guarda come dondoloooo" :facepalm: perchè proprio anche da seduta andavo avanti e indietro come se fossi ancora in barca!
> Stronzate simili non ne faccio più, ma davvero non mi sarei mai aspettata una roba simile...


io ho avuto un po' di timore sabato... ero al mare da sola.. Roma /Ostia è comunque una mezzoretta di macchina.. 

alle 12.00 non si resisteva, la sabbia era rovente, mai provata una cosa così, nemmeno in Messico alle 2 del pomeriggio, giuro.

sono andata via.. mi sono fatta il bagno, ho mangiato un frutto e avevo l'acqua a portata di mano, ho guidato fradicia :rotfl::rotfl: ma veramente ho pensato di svenire..


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro mi sa che provvede a schizzarci...altro che ombrellone e ombrellone!!!
> Bene, bravo!!! C'è bisogno di liquidi!!! E poi sedute all'ombra del suo sifone!!!
> Bannatemi.



Oscuro provvede all'ombrellone....poi provvede a schizzarvi...poi vi attaccate a sta bella vela....insomma oscuro è dovunque...tranne dove vorrebbe stare...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro provvede all'ombrellone....poi provvede a schizzarvi...poi vi attaccate a sta bella vela....insomma oscuro è dovunque...tranne dove vorrebbe stare...:rotfl:


Oscù, ma per la piscina ci porti pure il bananone!?!?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscù, ma per la piscina ci porti pure il bananone!?!?


Si,ma dovete darmi una mano a gonfiarlo....:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma dovete darmi una mano a gonfiarlo....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma dovete darmi una mano a gonfiarlo....:rotfl:


Eh certo!!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro provvede all'ombrellone....poi provvede a schizzarvi...poi vi attaccate a sta bella vela....insomma oscuro è dovunque...tranne dove vorrebbe stare...:rotfl:


ma perchè in piscina con noi non ce voi sta scusa 

certo è alta 1.20 quindi non te poi tuffà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè in piscina con noi non ce voi sta scusa
> 
> certo è alta 1.20 quindi non te poi tuffà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sìììììììììììììììììììì!!! 

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eh...poi so io...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè in piscina con noi non ce voi sta scusa
> 
> certo è alta 1.20 quindi non te poi tuffà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E vorrà dire che me faccio solo un bidè....:rotfl:tanto devo riscuotere qualche bacio sul culo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E c'ho il meccanico dall'altra parte, dovevo pur tornare...:unhappy:


se me lo dicevi ti venivo a prendere. Poi andavamo alla coop. Con la macchina. Senza scendere.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vorrà dire che me faccio solo un bidè....:rotfl:tanto devo riscuotere qualche bacio sul culo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per te è veramente un bidè, è na tinozza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se me lo dicevi ti venivo a prendere. Poi andavamo alla coop. Con la macchina. Senza scendere.


Figata!!! 
Ma fanno pure servizio Drive!?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vorrà dire che me faccio solo un bidè....:rotfl:tanto devo riscuotere qualche bacio sul culo...


Bene bene!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bene bene!



comunque svacchiamo tutti i treddì, cioè è una roba incredibile... io, te, mastro, marito, etc cioè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per te è veramente un bidè, è na tinozza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



A me piace tuffarmi...e sono pure bravo..ma sempre di schiena per ovvi motivi....


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace tuffarmi...e sono pure bravo..ma sempre di schiena per ovvi motivi....


nella mia piscina non te puoi tuffà, al massimo te fai le abluzioni,  è 1.20 ndo vai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

a morto a galla c'entri, è 2.40 di diametro... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque svacchiamo tutti i treddì, cioè è una roba incredibile... io, te, mastro, marito, etc cioè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sto thread era da svaccare a prescindere! 
Poi fa caldo, fatemi delirare!!!
Che quello me s'è mangiato un gelato in faccia e io con la mia solita insalatina...

Almeno la Sbri mi avrebbe fatto mangiare pesce!!!  Della Coop!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace tuffarmi...e sono pure bravo..ma sempre di schiena per ovvi motivi....


Oh maremma  se no rischi di bucare la piscina ? ti impali ? Che succede ?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> comunque svacchiamo tutti i treddì, cioè è una roba incredibile... io, te, mastro, marito, etc cioè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E si svacchiamo certi capolavori di 3d che se non fosse per noi languirebbero in 3 minuti,siamo come l'arcobaleno,in una giornata di pioggia,ma CI RINGRAZIASSERO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figata!!!
> Ma fanno pure servizio Drive!?


se buttiamo giù la porta sì. Poi la parcheggio di fronte al bar.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto thread era da svaccare a prescindere!
> Poi fa caldo, fatemi delirare!!!
> Che quello me s'è mangiato un gelato in faccia e io con la mia solita insalatina...
> 
> Almeno la Sbri mi avrebbe fatto mangiare pesce!!!  Della Coop!


sì sì questo sì, anche perchè Fata ha aperto il treddì e se n è andato, quindi ce l ha smollato così...

dicevo quello serio di Fantastica, quello di Brunetta.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si svacchiamo certi capolavori di 3d che se non fosse per noi languirebbero in 3 minuti,siamo come l'arcobaleno,in una giornata di pioggia,ma CI RINGRAZIASSERO.


Potrei scrivere un altro racconto porno!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh maremma  se no rischi di bucare la piscina ? ti impali ? Che succede ?


Genero tsunami non indifferenti...arriva prima l'ondata..poi la vergata....


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Potrei scrivere un altro racconto porno!


sì dai!! col caldo ci sta bene!


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì sì questo sì, anche perchè Fata ha aperto il treddì e se n è andato, quindi ce l ha smollato così...
> 
> dicevo quello serio di Fantastica, quello di Brunetta.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah oh! Io in quello di Brunetta ho fatto la seria!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto thread era da svaccare a prescindere!
> Poi fa caldo, fatemi delirare!!!
> Che quello me s'è mangiato un gelato in faccia e io con la mia solita insalatina...
> 
> Almeno la Sbri mi avrebbe fatto mangiare pesce!!!  Della Coop!


Oggi niente pesce, anche se avevo valutato l'insalata di polpo. sono andata di insalata pure io.


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì dai!! col caldo ci sta bene!


Devo essere ispirata...

Cercasi MusO ispiratore...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah oh! Io in quello di Brunetta ho fatto la seria!!!


noi no 

perchè quello del Trovati un bravo ragazzo... il casino co Zero/Gigi, Ornella Vanoni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lì hai fatto casino pure tu


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi niente pesce, anche se avevo valutato l'insalata di polpo. sono andata di insalata pure io.


No, quella non mi piace...la impestano di aceto...e io odio l'aceto!!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo essere ispirata...
> 
> Cercasi MusO ispiratore...



io lo ambienterei, chessò, così eh? in piscina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con vele, ombrelloni, bananoni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Potrei scrivere un altro racconto porno!


:leccaculo:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Genero tsunami non indifferenti...arriva prima l'ondata..poi la vergata....


:rotfl::rotfl: Allora io resto fuori dalla piscina a faccio il bagnino :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> noi no
> 
> perchè quello del Trovati un bravo ragazzo... il casino co Zero/Gigi, Ornella Vanoni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lì hai fatto casino pure tu


Ma che ne volete sapere voi!!! 

[video=youtube;3AIKjbBzDOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AIKjbBzDOk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


Devo scriverne uno sul rimming?! 
Mi adopero...


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo scriverne uno sul rimming?!
> Mi adopero...


tu mi spaventi...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> tu mi spaventi...


macchè, lasciala fare, io aspetto..

opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io lo ambienterei, chessò, così eh? in piscina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con vele, ombrelloni, bananoni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E schizzi dai balconi...fa pure rima...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io lo ambienterei, chessò, così eh? in piscina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con vele, ombrelloni, bananoni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se va fatta bene entro sera creo! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Allora io resto fuori dalla piscina a faccio il bagnino :rotfl:



E ma l'ondata te raggiunge uguale...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> tu mi spaventi...


Ma no!!!! Sono così dolce, timida e ingenua!!!


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no!!!! Sono così dolce, timida e ingenua!!!


infatti Bender è sparito


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> infatti Bender è sparito


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma l'ondata te raggiunge uguale...


E pure la vergata ?  ma stiamo su " cazzeggio.net... Prendila a ridere se non puoi prender altrove "? :carneval:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E pure la vergata ?  ma stiamo su " cazzeggio.net... Prendila a ridere se non puoi prender altrove "? :carneval:


certo signora oscura pure tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mito!! altra grande casinista di treddì


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E pure la vergata ?  ma stiamo su " cazzeggio.net... Prendila a ridere se non puoi prender altrove "? :carneval:



Prendila altrove mentre ridi....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto thread era da svaccare a prescindere!
> Poi fa caldo, fatemi delirare!!!
> Che quello me s'è mangiato un gelato in faccia e io con la mia solita insalatina...
> 
> Almeno la Sbri mi avrebbe fatto mangiare pesce!!!  Della Coop!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> infatti Bender è sparito


no, Matty è in vacanza a LoANO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dove la gente al conducente dell'autobus je chiede "ah capo che m'apri de dietro?"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Ecco! Bene!!!


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, Matty è in vacanza a LoANO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> dove la gente al conducente dell'autobus je chiede "ah capo che m'apri de dietro?"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a Loano?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, Matty è in vacanza a LoANO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> dove la gente al conducente dell'autobus je chiede "ah capo che m'apri de dietro?"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Moglie! UN PO' CONTEGNO, ALTRIMENTI QUI CI SI ALLARGA E TI SI CHIEDE DI GONFIARE BANANONI :clava::clava::clava:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no, Matty è in vacanza a LoANO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> dove la gente al conducente dell'autobus je chiede "ah capo che m'apri de dietro?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo signora oscura pure tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mito!! altra grande casinista di treddì


Fase di cazzeggio off limits  Lecter mi banna


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Moglie! UN PO' CONTEGNO, ALTRIMENTI QUI CI SI ALLARGA CI TI SI CHIEDE DI GONFIARE BANANONI :clava::clava::clava:



Scusa ivanl,ma faccio tutto io?:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ivanl,ma faccio tutto io?:rotfl:


Non sperare che ti aiuti io a gonfiare...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendila altrove mentre ridi....:rotfl:


Pure :rotfl:fermatevi !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo scriverne uno sul rimming?!
> Mi adopero...


non mi prendo responsabilità per averti ispirato, sallo.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Moglie! UN PO' CONTEGNO, ALTRIMENTI QUI CI SI ALLARGA E TI SI CHIEDE DI GONFIARE BANANONI :clava::clava::clava:


ma io che c'entro  è Matty che sta a LoANO , mica è colpa mia, se lì c'è solo il 90 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> a Loano?


eh sì, ha anche prodotto prove fotografiche, ora non mi ricordo in quale treddì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ivanl,ma faccio tutto io?:rotfl:


no oggi sto a fa peggio di te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*NO*



ivanl ha detto:


> Non sperare che ti aiuti io a gonfiare...


No,però fammi strada....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure :rotfl:fermatevi !!!! :rotfl:


A noi?:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,però fammi strada....


Vado...in moto, con 40°...pensatemi mentre mi sciolgo lentamente sulla via di casa...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Moglie! UN PO' CONTEGNO, ALTRIMENTI QUI CI SI ALLARGA E TI SI CHIEDE DI GONFIARE BANANONI :clava::clava::clava:


comunque marito oggi il primato dello scoppiare a ridere davanti al pc è tuo con questo post, sono sbottata....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no oggi sto a fa peggio di te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Tanto alla fine se inculano sempre oscuro....cazzo ve frega....:rotfl:tanto er culo mio sta diventando un posteggio per cetrioli...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto alla fine se inculano sempre oscuro....cazzo ve frega....:rotfl:tanto er culo mio sta diventando un posteggio per cetrioli...


no oggi è colpa mia  abbiate pazienza è il caldo :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no oggi è colpa mia  abbiate pazienza è il caldo :mexican:


Dillo a me...dal meccanico...c'erano 90 gradi...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo a me...dal meccanico...c'erano 90 gradi...


madò ci credo :unhappy:...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>


tonno fresco con aceto balsamico, pomodorini, insalatina, zucchina e cos'è mango ?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> madò ci credo :unhappy:...



Si..dove giro io ci sono sempre i 90 gradi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A noi?:rotfl:


Eh si !!! io vi seguo a ruota


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo a me...dal meccanico...c'erano 90 gradi...


eri pure tu dal meccanico con Nicka? Ma venivo a prendere pure te a saperlo, sai?
Non dovete fare i timidi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si !!! io vi seguo a ruota


La bagnina...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eri pure tu dal meccanico con Nicka? Ma venivo a prendere pure te a saperlo, sai?
> Non dovete fare i timidi.



Tranquilla...aspetta che si sgonfia il bananone....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La bagnina...:rotfl:


Altro che PAmela Anderson :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..dove giro io ci sono sempre i 90 gradi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh lo so, è la sindrome di Loano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla...*aspetta che si sgonfia il bananone*....


scusi dottore... ma perchè IO devo aspettare che si sgonfi il bananone? Non ci posso giocare pure io? Perchè??


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusi dottore... ma perchè IO devo aspettare che si sgonfi il bananone? Non ci posso giocare pure io? Perchè??


come no, sei invitata anche tu in piscina da me :up: con bananone ombrellone e vela :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh lo so, è la sindrome di Loano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sto producendo...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto producendo...


grande!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come no, sei invitata anche tu in piscina da me :up: con bananone ombrellone e vela :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e ma... Oscuro ha detto che devo aspettare che si sgonfi il bananone...
Io credo che lui abbia paura che io mi faccia male con il bananone perchè sono anZiana.
Ma non è giusto farmelo pesare


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Altro che PAmela Anderson :rotfl::rotfl:


Ci credo...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credo...:rotfl:


Uccidetemi !!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh lo so, è la sindrome di Loano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si io ispiro...la sindrome di loano...se non te vengo in mano te vengo nell.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusi dottore... ma perchè IO devo aspettare che si sgonfi il bananone? Non ci posso giocare pure io? Perchè??



lei si è offerte di darmi un passaggio in macchina...o no?non c'entra...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si io ispiro...la sindrome di loano...se non te vengo in mano te vengo nell.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu e la poesia, una coppia di fatto


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uccidetemi !!!!


A te ci penso io.....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*si*



banshee ha detto:


> tu e la poesia, una coppia di fatto



Anfatti....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grande!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Purtroppo devo assentarmi, ma è già a buon punto!!!

Più tardi pubblico...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ci penso io.....


:lipstick:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo assentarmi, ma è già a buon punto!!!
> 
> Più tardi pubblico...:carneval:



Domani no?oggi già sto a 4 pippe....guarda te se mi devo far"venire"un malore...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo assentarmi, ma è già a buon punto!!!
> 
> Più tardi pubblico...:carneval:


quantifica il "più tardi", mi vado ad allenare 

stasera?'


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quantifica il "più tardi", mi vado ad allenare
> 
> stasera?'


Sì in serata!!!


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani no?oggi già sto a 4 pippe....guarda te se mi devo far"venire"un malore...


Arrangiati!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> lei si è offerte di darmi un passaggio in macchina...o no?non c'entra...


apriamo il finestrino!


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> apriamo il finestrino!


Ci sei anche tu nel racconto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sei anche tu nel racconto!


mi raccomando... sono anZiana... che poi finisce come quella volta del parcheggio dei camionisti...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi raccomando... sono anZiana... che poi finisce come quella volta del parcheggio dei camionisti...


Non preoccuparti!


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

riassunto plz, vi ho lasciato 24h fa, chi cazzo pensava tutto sto bordello!


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> riassunto plz, vi ho lasciato 24h fa, chi cazzo pensava tutto sto bordello!


niente fa caldo e abbiamo delirato... more solito


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Ora apro un topic "..mi scappa la cacca.."
voglio vedere che esce fuori!


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ora apro un topic "..mi scappa la cacca.."
> voglio vedere che esce fuori!


Immagino che si arriverà a parlare di filosofia, ne sono quasi certa!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino che si arriverà a parlare di filosofia, ne sono quasi certa!!


Guarda, potremmo addirittura ad arrivare ad un simposio sulle abitudini fecali di tutti gli utenti! Ne sono convinto! E uscirebbe qualcuno esperto di feci umane! Ce ne sono tanti qui.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Guarda, potremmo addirittura ad arrivare ad un simposio sulle abitudini fecali di tutti gli utenti! Ne sono convinto! E uscirebbe qualcuno esperto di feci umane! Ce ne sono tanti qui.


Colori, consistenze, odori...l'unica cosa è che secondo me se ne dovrebbe parlare in orario di cena.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;lUTHLDPZZqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUTHLDPZZqQ[/video]


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino che si arriverà a parlare di filosofia, ne sono quasi certa!!


In tema scherzoso,ma non tanto,un noto artista pensò bene di confezionare in 90 scatolette,ognuna da 30 grammi, la propria.....pupù .....
A Milano, il 23 maggio 2007 nelle sale della casa d'aste Sotheby's, un collezionista privato europeo si è aggiudicato l'esemplare numero 18 a 124 000 euro: record d'asta mondiale per una delle 90 opere.

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merda_d'artista


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In tema scherzoso,ma non tanto,un noto artista pensò bene di confezionare in 90 scatolette,ognuna da 30 grammi, la propria.....pupù .....
> A Milano, il 23 maggio 2007 nelle sale della casa d'aste Sotheby's, un collezionista privato europeo si è aggiudicato l'esemplare numero 18 a 124 000 euro: record d'asta mondiale per una delle 90 opere.
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merda_d'artista


Manzoni. Un genio.
Avessi a disposizione una cifra del genere ci farei un pensierino su.


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Guarda, potremmo addirittura ad arrivare ad un simposio sulle abitudini fecali di tutti gli utenti! Ne sono convinto! E uscirebbe qualcuno esperto di feci umane! Ce ne sono tanti qui.


Certo penso che siamo tutti esperti di merde umane qui dentro....sarà perché le incontriamo ogni giorno?


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo penso che siamo tutti esperti di merde umane qui dentro....sarà perché le incontriamo ogni giorno?


Potrebbero tutti darci entrambe le lauree "Sopportatori degli spingitori di Merda" "Psicologia dell'essere Merda"


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2015)

non ho compreso
il nesso logico tra 
il meteo e la popò
22 pagine sono troppe
da leggere
comunque non è che fa caldo
qui ci si squaglia


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho compreso
> il nesso logico tra
> il meteo e la popò
> 22 pagine sono troppe
> ...


Flavia tu di dove sei? qui a Roma è insostenibile..


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Flavia tu di dove sei? qui a Roma è insostenibile..


ciao anche oggi ci si scioglie
sto più a nord di roma
in una delle tante città
dove la corrente è mancata
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
questa mattina
 ho dovuto portare la belva
dal veterinario gli ha dovuto
fare una flebo.... povera animuccia!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao anche oggi ci si scioglie
> sto più a nord di roma
> in una delle tante città
> dove la corrente è mancata
> ...


Ciao flaviuccia, ora sta meglio ?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao anche oggi ci si scioglie
> sto più a nord di roma
> in una delle tante città
> dove la corrente è mancata
> ...


nuu povera..... belvetta canide o gattide? 

anche qui è andata via la corrente...stamattina...


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao flaviuccia, ora sta meglio ?





banshee ha detto:


> nuu povera..... belvetta canide o gattide?
> 
> anche qui è andata via la corrente...stamattina...


meglio Fiammetta grazie,
ora mi sta dormendo sui piedi
a mò di termocoperta
appena ha qualcosa che non va
mi prende l'ansia
 (atteggiamento maturo lo so)
Ciccio è canide Ciccio-ne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> meglio Fiammetta grazie,
> ora mi sta dormendo sui piedi
> a mò di termocoperta
> appena ha qualcosa che non va
> ...


Comunque anche il mio soffre tantissimo il caldo nonostante lo abbia fatto tosare. Mangia poco questi giorni e lo sfamo con l'anguria


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque anche il mio soffre tantissimo il caldo nonostante lo abbia fatto tosare. Mangia poco questi giorni e lo sfamo con l'anguria


a giugno l'ho fatto toilettare
ma questo caldo fa soffrire
i pelosetti specialmente se di base
hanno dei problemi di salute
provo a dargli l'anguria
grazie della dritta:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> a giugno l'ho fatto toilettare
> ma questo caldo fa soffrire
> i pelosetti specialmente se di base
> hanno dei problemi di salute
> ...


Prova ha molta acqua, sali minerali sopratutto potassio  e zuccheri


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova ha molta acqua, sali minerali sopratutto potassio  e zuccheri


si mi ha dato delle bustine
spero siano al gusto di petto di pollo
altrimenti il signorino snobba tutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si mi ha dato delle bustine
> spero siano al gusto di petto di pollo
> altrimenti il signorino snobba tutto!


Il mio assaggia di tutto anche se il suo pasto sono le crocchette secche


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio assaggia di tutto anche se il suo pasto sono le crocchette secche


se gli presento le crocchette
fa lo sciopero della fame
mangi solo quello che gli cucino
mi ha consigliato il veterinario
come variare il menù


----------

